# Сколиоз, лордоз грудного отдела позвоночника, кифоз поясничного отдела



## Максим Стипник (2 Июн 2019)

Больной - Стипник Марк Антанасович
Возраст - 15 лет
Требуется консультация специалиста о возможности коррекции опорно-двигательного аппарата.


----------



## La murr (2 Июн 2019)

@Максим Стипник, здравствуйте!
Помощь нужна Вашему родственнику?
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Пригласите @Доктор Ступин


----------



## Максим Стипник (2 Июн 2019)

Да, помощь моему брату.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2019)

Вы о хирургии?


----------



## Максим Стипник (3 Июн 2019)

Нет, хирургия грудной клетки это отдельный вопрос. Я хотел уточнить, есть ли возможность скорректировать положения позвоночника без хирургического вмешательства.


----------



## AIR (3 Июн 2019)

На мой взгляд нужная системная и вдумчивая мануальная работа.. Не только с грудной клеткой, а обязательно вокруг суставов.. Это улучшит ситуацию. Нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и работать с мышцами-сухожилиями-связками. . Или очень опытный массажист..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2019)

Максим Стипник написал(а):


> Нет, хирургия грудной клетки это отдельный вопрос. Я хотел уточнить, есть ли возможность скорректировать положения позвоночника без хирургического вмешательства.


Неправильно ставите задачу.
15 лет, он ещё растёт.
Задача сохранить ситуацию, не ухудшить!

Корсет Шено лет до 18.
Лфк.
Мануальная терапия на уровне чудес.


----------



## Максим Стипник (3 Июн 2019)

Спасибо. Вы можете подсказать такого специалиста в г. Красноярск? Или наилучшим вариантом будет обращаться в Москве?  Плюс наверное необходима самокоррекция под присмотром специалиста, подобрать индивидуальные упражнения?

@Доктор Ступин, да, конечно он растет. Но с каждым годом ситуация становится все хуже. Ребенок прошел не мало обследований, но кроме заключений о его состоянии ни какого результата. Ни кто не взялся дать рекомендации.
Можете посоветовать специалиста по ЛФК и мануального терапевта способного творить чудеса?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2019)

Нет.
Поскольку тут не чудо, а ежедневный труд вместе с инструктором и врачом.
Живёте где?

И не отреагировали на слово - корсет!
А он сейчас главный.

Треть школьников носят брекеты для исправления зубов, а исправлять спину не считаю нужным.


----------



## Максим Стипник (3 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, можете посоветовать специалиста по ЛФК, и мануального терапевта способного творить чудеса.

Живем в Красноярске. Что касается корсета, пытались подобрать, но на него так и не смогли.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2019)

Корсет Шено - индивидуальное исполнение. Это как брекеты на зубы. 
В Красноярске есть физкультурный диспансер?


----------



## Максим Стипник (3 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, прописывали корсет на грудной и его не смогли подобрать по размеру. Что касается Корсета Шено - будем подбирать. Носить круглосуточно? Или какое количество часов в сутки?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Корсет Шено - индивидуальное исполнение. Это как брекеты на зубы.
> В Красноярске есть физкультурный диспансер?


Да, есть.  С корсетом понял, Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2019)

20 часов в сутки, остальное помыться, понежиться и лфк 1-2 часа в день


----------



## Максим Стипник (3 Июн 2019)

Большое спасибо. Будем искать хорошего специалиста в Красноярске.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2019)

Важно. Корсет Шено, должен быть для Вас бесплатно. Инвалидность есть?

Про лфк - вариант самому заниматься или Вам с ним, есть на моем сайте
Начинать надо с минимума, это полгода -год, пока дойдёте  до тренировок .
Пока достаточно лечебного и восстановительного упорвния, а он почти у всех один.
Можно письмо на sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## Максим Стипник (3 Июн 2019)

Да, инвалидность есть. 
Это ваш email? Можно писать если есть вопросы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2019)

Конечно. 
Именно Вам-то и нужна помощь.


----------



## Максим Стипник (3 Июн 2019)

Спасибо!!!  http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/ - это ваш сайт? На нем можно найти информацию о ЛФК?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2019)

Да, но потом письмо на почту. Дам дополнения.


----------



## Максим Стипник (3 Июн 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> На мой взгляд нужная системная и вдумчивая мануальная работа.. Не только с грудной клеткой, а обязательно вокруг суставов.. Это улучшит ситуацию. Нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и работать с мышцами-сухожилиями-связками. . Или очень опытный массажист..


Спасибо. Вы можете подсказать такого специалиста в г. Красноярск? Или наилучшим вариантом будет обращаться в Москве? Плюс наверное необходима самокоррекция под присмотром специалиста, подобрать индивидуальные упражнения?


----------



## AIR (6 Июн 2019)

Максим Стипник написал(а):


> Спасибо. Вы можете подсказать такого специалиста в г. Красноярск?


К сожалению нет.


Максим Стипник написал(а):


> Плюс наверное необходима самокоррекция под присмотром специалиста, подобрать индивидуальные упражнения?


Однозначно.


----------

